
When Founders Go Too Far: How Company Founders Become Tyrants - chmaynard
https://hbr.org/2017/11/when-founders-go-too-far
======
chmaynard
Blog version at [https://steveblank.com/2017/10/24/uber-the-revenge-of-the-
fo...](https://steveblank.com/2017/10/24/uber-the-revenge-of-the-founders/)

